# Dog swallowed sand while playing fetch



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi there

I took my jack russell to the beach on Monday and as usual we played lots of fetch. I noticed at that time that she had sand on her tongue but it was not surprising.

Anyway, the following day there was sand in her poops. Yesterday her poops were normal but she was sick 3 times. The first time, my partner said it was the size of a dinner plate and there were lumps of partly digested food and sand. The 2nd and 3rd time was less of it.

She is quite bouncy, albeit less than usual, and she eats and drinks quite happily. This morning, I gave her porridge instead of her dry food and I gave her electrolytes just in case. 

What I don't understand is why now? She's been to the beach many times and ok this beach was 2hrs drive from home and she is a nervous dog so she won't drink water until we get home but we have been to that beach before.

We are going to the vet on Sat for her boosters so if she is sick again I'll mention it to the vet. I don't think there is a blockage in the intestines because she has done her business...

This has put me off from playing fetch on the beach again... Any thoughts please?


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Could she have had a nice chunk of rotting fish / dug something disgusting out of the sand etc? Maybe it is a bacterial infection of some sort? There's lots of rotten delicacies to eat at the beach hmy:.

Anyway; that's just guessing on my part - never heard of a dog having problems from sand so I would think it was something else but we can never really know. If the dog were mine, I'd ask the vet for advice if I saw any more symptoms and I'd give the beach another chance...


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't really say much except mine have all eaten sand at some point - the problem we had was the salt water.

Give her plenty to drink..


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi thanks for your reply

I am almost certain she didn't eat anything rotten on the beach because she is absolutely obssessed with her squeaky tennis ball. She doesn't take her eyes off the ball  It was actually a doughnut.

Before she was sick I found small lumps of moist sand on the kitchen floor. Althought I thought it was strange coz i had hoovered, I assumed I must have missed some...


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

SLB said:


> Can't really say much except mine have all eaten sand at some point - the problem we had was the salt water.
> 
> Give her plenty to drink..


She must have swallowed some of that as well. Needless to say she was very thirsty when we got home.


----------



## kaz25 (Aug 9, 2011)

Benny is sometimes sick the day after we take him to the beach. I just presumed it was the salt water from being in the sea. Salt water makes us sick afterall.....


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

It may be that there was something nasty in that particular bit of sand.

Heidi sometimes has a bit of an off tum after time on the beach but nothing much. Definately get pooh castles tho


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Definately get pooh castles tho


 that made me laugh 

I should have mentioned that Millie has had 3 episodes of pancreatitis. She is 11 but we rescued her 3 years ago. The 3 episodes occured this year and thankfully she recovered very quickly. The 3rd episode was on Tuesday night after having done poo castles  but it didn't escalate to a full blown attack. Last time we rushed her to the vet at midnight 

She hasn't been sick today which is a good thing, but she was straining when she did her poops and they were quite sandy. Might bring that visit to the vet forward!


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

smskar said:


> that made me laugh
> 
> I should have mentioned that Millie has had 3 episodes of pancreatitis. She is 11 but we rescued her 3 years ago. The 3 episodes occured this year and thankfully she recovered very quickly. The 3rd episode was on Tuesday night after having done poo castles  but it didn't escalate to a full blown attack. Last time we rushed her to the vet at midnight
> 
> She hasn't been sick today which is a good thing, but she was straining when she did her poops and they were quite sandy. Might bring that visit to the vet forward!


I would bring it forward just for your own peace of mind  it's probably nothing to worry about but it's best to check


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

You could try her with a rubber ball they dont pick up as much sand  the amount Banjo used to poop back  he's a tennis ball addict  :lol:


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I shouldn't worry too much. All my dogs have, over the years, spent lots of time on the beaches near where I live. They've occassionaly been sick after a visit but not often and it's usually because they've picked some rubbish that I haven't spotted. Just keep an eye on your dog and if you have any real worries pop along to see your vet. Hope the little 'un gets better soon.


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi guys

The vet said she is fine and that for an 11 year old JRT with tummy problems she is looking really well 

Millie is uninterested in ordinary balls I am afraid, they have to be squeaky ones! Her sister does not play with any toys at all. You throw a treat at her and it hits her on the head


----------



## Louisebrewer (May 27, 2018)

My dog has been sick for over 3 weeks after playing in soft sand. Vets bill is gigantic but can't stop it.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Louisebrewer said:


> My dog has been sick for over 3 weeks after playing in soft sand. Vets bill is gigantic but can't stop it.


It's best to start a new thread than add to one that's 7 years old.
3 weeks is a long time. I'd be asking for (demanding) a referral to a specialist.
What treatment has been tried? Has your dog been scanned?


----------

